# impeller shear bolts



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Craftsman 5.5/24 blower, Techumseh engine. Can't find the model number on it (anybody know where to look?).
The impeller stopped turning. There are two bolts, not roll pins, attaching the impeller to the shaft and they appear to have sheared. Problem is two things - I can't see a way to extract the remains of the bolts. Nothing sticks out from the other side. And secondly, where to get them? Without a model number I'm lost at Sears direct. I think it was made by MTD but every shear bolt I find is for the auger, not the impeller.

How to proceed, please?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

you might be able to see and work though the top with the chute off? personally i have never tried that way
yet it sound's like your going to be doing some big work split the unit take everything out of the main blower so you can clearly see what you doing


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've not seen a Craftsman blower with sheer bolts on the impeller shaft. Every one I've worked on used roll pins to attach the impeller to the shaft. Without a model number it's hard to be sure, but I've had a bunch of 5/24" blowers and all used roll pins in this location. Any way you look at it, you'll likely have to split the unit and pull the mechanics out of the auger housing to get access to the impeller area.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

I pulled one of the bolts and the end looks to be polished, either sheared or it was slipping against the shaft. It was held in with blue Loctite.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Dave C said:


> I pulled one of the bolts and the end looks to be polished, either sheared or it was slipping against the shaft. It was held in with blue Loctite.


Pictures?
Might get more help?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

First pull the plug wire before working in there.

Usually you can get in there with a punch and a small ball peen hammer ... if not, then as mentioned, your looking at possibly removing the chute, but more likely to be splitting the machine, and removing the auger/impeller unit to get proper access to it.

The majority of blowers I have seen use roll pins, but some do use bolts. In my opinion, from any unit being built, a roll pin area (shaft and impeller) would be machined to matching diameters, and a roll pin would be tapped/pressed in to give the best , tightest connection. A bolt would certainly work, but over time, it would probably egg out the mating hole area, thus creating some slop , thus enhancing the possibility for shear.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

My mistake -

The bolts I was referring to attach the pulley to the shaft. The impeller has 2 thru holes which must be for roll pins. The impeller spins on the shaft.

Can the auger/shaft/impeller be removed from the front after releasing it from the pulley, or is there something preventing that?

TIA

edit: Seems to be standard 1/4 x 1-1/4 pins per the parts list.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Dave C said:


> Can the auger/shaft/impeller be removed from the front after releasing it from the pulley, or is there something preventing that?
> 
> TIA
> 
> edit: Seems to be standard 1/4 x 1-1/4 pins per the parts list.


You can remove the augers, auger shaft and gear and impellor from the chute after removing the pulley, but sime times the challenge is getting the shaft to slip through the bearing.
Also remember you need to un bolt the bushings holding the auger shaft in place.
The clearance between the bearing is very minimal (almost 0 thousands), and over time, the shaft becomes burred, and coated with a small amount of rust.
Another mistake that some make is "pounding" on the end of the shaft, which mushrooms it..
If the shaft will not slide through the bearing, I frequently grind off the ends of the bolts/nuts holding the bearing retainer to the case, and use a bearing puller and liberal amounts of penetrating oil (PB Blaster works well) and remove the bearing.
Before reassembly, polish the shaft, and test your bearing slicing before reassembly of the bearing retainer and bearing.
The shaft will slide back into place and reassembly will be so easy you won't have time to finish the beer you started.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

check out this video


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I found a 524 model # 247.881730 but I'm not sure if it's the same as yours. It's an MTD Craftsman and it uses roll pins for the impeller. 

Searspartsdirect. I think it's part #44 - - > Craftsman 247881730 gas snowblower parts | Sears PartsDirect

Size specs: 715-04021 Genuine MTD Dowel Pin, .25 OD x 1.25

If there is a bolt in there it's possible if you're a second or third owner someone previous drilled it to fit a bolt. If lucky they just found a bolt that fit the standard hole.


.


----------

